# Gamer-PCs von JOY-iT - die ersten 25 Besteller bekommen Android PC TV Stick im Wert von 55 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gamer-PCs von JOY-iT - die ersten 25 Besteller bekommen Android PC TV Stick im Wert von 55 Euro [Anzeige]*

					JOY-iT ist ein wachsendes Unternehmen aus Neukirchen-Vluyn am Niederrhein, das sich durch hochwertige Hardware-Produkte einen guten Ruf erarbeitet hat. Zwei neue PCs wollen wir Ihnen jetzt vorstellen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gamer-PCs von JOY-iT - die ersten 25 Besteller bekommen Android PC TV Stick im Wert von 55 Euro [Anzeige]*


----------



## bootzeit (22. August 2013)

Der "Evil Machine II" PC von denen ist der absolute Hit (A4-5400K und Gefurz GT630 2GB) . Auch sonst...Connrad ruft völlig überzogene Preise für die Kisten ab . Wenn nen Fertigsystem dann eines von den PCGH Teilen wovon ich sogar schon 2 empfohlen habe . Eigentlich baue ich ja meist selber aber die beiden User wollten nichts "riskieren" .


----------

